# 2009 Versa sedan 1.6L!!!!!



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi there,
I am an old Sentra driver but I was flipping through the paper yesterday and there was an add for a Versa sedan for 2009 and it was a 1.6L and it claimed to be the cheapest car in Canada at 12,498. I found this very intriguing. I was going to Kingston so I droped by the dealership there. Man was my expectations blown away! It has 6 airbags which is awesome for such an econobox, and funny enough there is more leg room for the backseats than the sentra and it is comfortable, much more than what I can say for other cars near its price range. So I am considering saving like mad for when my poor Sentra goes.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

You should get the 1.8L versa 122hp versus the 1.6L that has 107?


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

Well im sure the 1.6 is peppier than my Sentra which is rated 110 hp. And I'm going for economy, it will get better mileage and is the most affordable.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The Versa is a great little econo car! We sell plenty at my dealership...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

eclix said:


> Well im sure the 1.6 is peppier than my Sentra which is rated 110 hp. And I'm going for economy, it will get better mileage and is the most affordable.


very doubtful. the versa weights alot more than the old sentra you have, and now with the 107hp the versa has it even slower than it already is.


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I have the 3 sp automatic, which can be quite sluggish on the pick up. And I'm sure they can do a lot more with the small engines now, I could be wrong. I would be getting the base model, the 5 sp. My Sentra is my first car, an awesome first car I must say. I'm still trying to learn standard, I hope I could handle it in the city.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

eclix said:


> Well I have the 3 sp automatic, which can be quite sluggish on the pick up. And I'm sure they can do a lot more with the small engines now, I could be wrong. I would be getting the base model, the 5 sp. My Sentra is my first car, an awesome first car I must say. I'm still trying to learn standard, I hope I could handle it in the city.


I got the 6 speed version with the 1.8L and its nice and slow but peppy. Haha hard to explain. You'll like the manual trans.


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

We're talking a bit away still like when I have a steadier job and when my car is ready to go haha, I would like pay almost half for the down payment, which will take a bit to save haha, and how much more insurance will be, that evil word.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Here in florida the versa is under 10 thousand dollars im not sure about other places but thats how i see it advertised on tv.


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah its apparently 9,990 in the States and 12,498 here in Canada.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

It's cheap, yes. But it doesn't even have a radio.


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

$9,990 nets no radio, no A/C, and no other gizmos whatsoever beyond the safety stuff. They have a few of the base models to look at in Grapevine, TX. If you want A/C then you have to opt up to the $10,990 model. I think I'd take one over a Kia Rio, Hyundai Accent or Chevy Aveo.


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

True enough, I've experienced a car with bells and whistles, we used to have a 90 Toyota Tercel with no radio. And you could get a pretty nice aftermarket stereo put in anyways.


----------



## haslamjd (Jan 2, 2010)

I needed a car for my kids to drive, and Obama was offering $4500 for a clunker trade-in. We had an old 96 Plymouth Van that qualified, and it needed a new transmission, so we jumped at the opportunity to dump it. 

The 2009 Versa Base model Sedan cost us $9995 less the $4500 clunker money, and my wife had a $500 teacher discount for the dealership, so we only paid $4995 for a brand new car. 

Yeah, no radio...but I can be one heck of a radio for the money I saved. We can fit our whole family in the car and everyone has ample leg room. The only down side is that I am used to auto-everything, so manually locking/unlocking doors is a pain, but again for the savings...I can do that. 

I also found that the base does come with air...I just have to roll down the window. But I am not looking forward to the summer heat. Anyway, I hope the kids enjoy the car!


----------

